# KISS Wind Generator



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone used the KISS wind generator? How's the noise level and tthe output. We are only going on a year's cruise and would like to keep the batteries "topped" up using wind. Regular charging with the engine (motor?) can bring the batteries up to 90% or so. Read the wind/solar post til eyes got blurry..........


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't have one...but know several sailors who do. The KISS is generally fairly well regarded and the simplicity of the system, which was designed by a cruising sailor IIRC, makes maintaining it a bit easier. 

Generally, you should have both solar and wind to help keep the batteries fully charged... what kind of boat is it??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

KISS is excellent. A good choice for a one year cruise. I like the 4winds best but it is pricier and you won't get the payback in one year.


----------



## DonofPaw (Oct 5, 2008)

all the reading I have done on the KISS system seems to imply the unit is great


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

I've had one for four years. Works very well and a simple design. I've also got a Windbugger but the KISS is much superior. Talk to John at Hotwire. The Fourwinds is also a good unit but customer service is not one of their strong points and I recently heard that they were out of business but that might be a rumour. Contact Information - Fourwinds Enterprises
Hotwire's Home Page
Hotwire's Home Page


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Boat Type*

SailingDog,

Boat is a 1986 O'Day 35. Thanks so far to all replies. So far positive. Yes, we are attracted to the KISS for the price and simiplicity. Solar is an expensive addition for a years cruise. We are refitting the boat i.e. new standing and running rig, new elec, new plumbing, repair gelcoat, new mainsail....you know an older boat! Many more questions will appear from us as the project continues. Departure date June 15, 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Cruiserdave,

I don't have solar either. Way too expensive for 3 100w panels and a regulator. I opted instead for a Honda EU2000i and use that a few times a season when the wind disappears in the Bahamas. The Honda was the same price as one solar panel.

beneteau393 : Beneteau393 Group
beneteau393 : Beneteau393 Group.


----------



## whatoo (Mar 18, 2001)

I've been told that the Kiss berings can be purchased at the auto parts store? Can the generator, itself be purchased at the auto parts store, also?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While the KISS is based on an automotive alternator for its design, no they can not be purchased at an autoparts store.


whatoo said:


> I've been told that the Kiss berings can be purchased at the auto parts store? Can the generator, itself be purchased at the auto parts store, also?


----------



## navion (Mar 18, 2001)

*KISS Wind*

Practical Sailor did a comparison on wind generators and although KISS did well, the overall winner was the new Air Breeze. I helped a guy in the marina install his new KISS, and with all the add on stuff required, it turned out to be a big project. He needed to add a rectifier, charge controller to the system. The Air Breeze has all that built into the unit. I have an Air Breeze, so was interested in the comparisons. As for noise, they appear to be about equal. In power output, the Breeze did better than the Kiss.


----------



## war depart (Jul 19, 2013)

cruiserdave said:


> Has anyone used the KISS wind generator? How's the noise level and tthe output. We are only going on a year's cruise and would like to keep the batteries "topped" up using wind. Regular charging with the engine (motor?) can bring the batteries up to 90% or so. Read the wind/solar post til eyes got blurry..........


I have had a kiss on my boat for 18 years, it is simple, and quiet, and I have had no problems with it. the newer models are better and if you get one do not get the slip ring option, you do not need it. you will need a load controller to stop the kiss from overcharging your batteries, or just turn it off. best solution is the kiss and maybe a solar panel that puts out 6-8 amps. this is my present set up. nick forgot to mention that I have four 90 amphr gel cells running as two house banks and they are the original batteries on the boat.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

The D400 from Eclectic Energy seems to be the new upstart in the wind gen business. I would like to hear a comparative on the two if anyone knows both. The diameter of the blades is smaller, and has a slightly less power curve. Seems like a good product though with a fast growing customer base. The KISS and the D400 are on my short list.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

kellysails said:


> The D400 from Eclectic Energy seems to be the new upstart in the wind gen business. I would like to hear a comparative on the two if anyone knows both. The diameter of the blades is smaller, and has a slightly less power curve. Seems like a good product though with a fast growing customer base. The KISS and the D400 are on my short list.


I have no personal experience with them, but everyone I've met who has one loves them... One thing that is clear from my observation, however, they are so quiet as to be almost spooky, closest thing I've seen out there to a virtually silent wind turbine...


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

The D400 assembly instructions they have on youtube make it look like child's play. Crazy! 




After reading the KISS manual, the fine art of balancing the blades looks a bit like witchcraft. The D400 just snaps together. I impression though is that the KISS has better output. Likely a function of the larger blade diameter.

These guys D400 Wind Generator - Marine 12V, 24V teamed up with Kato to provide a nice pole mount solution. Transmarine also has a nice regulator package for the D400.

I think you can't go wrong with either the KISS or D400 from the research that I have seen.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

kellysails said:


> After reading the KISS manual, the fine art of balancing the blades looks a bit like witchcraft.


Coincidentally, I'd doing a tear-down/overhaul of my KISS right now.

The blade balancing thing is pretty cut & dried, and relatively idiot proof.

I took all three blades off the hub, took the old lead tape off, sanded them with 220g, then painted with Interlux perfection.

I hit the local golf store and bought some new lead tape. After the paint dried, I weighed all three blades on a digital kitchen scale (despite my best efforts, the wife caught me -- but that's another story ), then cut strips of lead tape to get all three blades in about the same zip code weight wise (within a gram or two) and affixed the tape to the blades.

I don't have one of the steel spindles -- I simply used a wooden dowel with a little electrical tape to make up the difference in circumference and screwed the hub on the dowel. Installed all three blades on the hub and then did the "hold one blade horizontal and release; remove small section of lead tape on the heavy blade; repeat as needed" drill. I think all told the balancing kibuki dance took about 45 minutes.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

What are your electrical loads? 300W of solar is quite a lot, if you figure out your loads and actual daily consumption you might be able to get away with a lot less.

We are coastal cruisers with no fridge and a 30 watt panel has been keeping up well with us. The lowest state of charge that I've seen on our house batteries (180ah/12v) is 80%. A fridge would demand a lot more solar and is a reasonable requirement on a year long cruise, but I don't think it would require 10x more electricity.

Our power mostly goes to the GPS/Autopilot/VHF (about 2 amps combined for all 3). Lighting loads are all LED and use very little power (even if I turn on every light on the boat we're under 2 amps). We have pressure water and the pump is high current, but turned on for very short periods of time. We try to power almost all devices (laptop, tablets) off of 12v chargers for the highest efficiency, but do have a small inverter for non-12v devices like my DSLR camera charger.


----------



## war depart (Jul 19, 2013)

as I said in previous post, I have a kiss, 14 years old. talked to hot wire about 400, and learned it is more expensive, heavier, maybe a little quieter, and does not produce as much at lower wind speeds, they sell both. new kiss has some nice features my old one did not have.


----------



## war depart (Jul 19, 2013)

I fine balance my blades with a can of spray paint, a little psst here, another psst here and wala a perfect balance.


----------

